# FEB 20 SHOW IN SAN ANTONIO TEXAS



## BLOODBROTHERZENT

THERE WILL BE A CREW FILMING DOGS FOR OUR NEXT SHOW BULLYS N SLABS -MAY 23. THE COMMERIAL WILL BROADCASTED THE WHOLE MONTH OF MAY ON SELECTED CHANNELS.

INFO FOR FEB 20TH SHOW 
FREE KENNEL BOOTHS 
KIDS 12 AND UNDER FREE 
$5.00 AT THE DOOR 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE BULLY BREED
CONTACT DAVID FOR ADDITIONAL INFO 2107817461 
http://www.youtube.com/user/BBEWIFEY


----------



## Nizmo

what events are being held


----------



## money_killer

wouldnt mind seeing some pics from this event when its held


----------



## xsax

i plan on going so ill try to get some pics


----------



## BLOODBROTHERZENT

GO TO MySpace - BLOOD BROTHERZ ENTERTAINMENT*WIFEY* - 26 - Female - SAN ANTONIO, Texas - myspace.com/latinalover26 FOR MORE PICS


----------

